# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Çfarë duhet të bëjmë që të zgjasim dashurinë?

## DI_ANA

Kur flasim per dashurine,jemi te dashuruar me te dashurin ,te dashuren,apo me kete gjendje dhe ndjenje te bute "euphorie",qe na jep dashuria?!
Nqs duam,duke filluar qe nga njohja me dike,qe te inagurojme nje histori sa me te gjate dashurie dhe nje bashkeecje me personin per nje kohe sa me te gjate,do te na duhej te mesonim te jetonim me bindjen e asaj qe duhet te bejme ne te vertete!
Dashuria nuk eshte shurdhe,as e verber,as debile.....eshte shume e zgjuar!
Por ama duhet ti kerkojme vetem ate qe ajo eshte ne gjendje te na japi,asgje tjeter,ndryshe jemi te humbur!
Dhe mbi te gjitha te kemi besimin ne vetvete para cdo njeriu tjeter...te kemi kete besim qe shume nga ne e harrojne qe e kane ose qe kujtojne se nuk e kane!
Per te jetuar se bashku dhe ne paqe,ne duhet te perfeksionojme kuptimin e vetes sone dhe te tjetrit ose tjetres...dhe te komunikojme ne menyren me te qarte ,me te kuptueshme dhe me te respektueshme..
Te jetosh vete i dyte eshte nje art!
Degjimi.....degjimi i vertete i tjetrit,shikimi,studimi...jane te nevojshme per te ecur perpara.
Edhe kur dicka na plagos dhe na trondit,te degjojme akoma....sepse per e krijuar nje relacion te lumtur duhet te degjohemi dhe te kuptohemi.Deshira nuk mjafton!

Pse eshte veshtire te jetosh nje dashuri te lumtur?!

Ne jetojme dashurine ne vuajtje ose merzitje atehere kur jemi ne nje gjendje iluzioni pafund,ne nje gjendje ku nuk e kemi kuptuar me koshience shikimin tone te gabuar drejt dashurise!

Ku eshte gabimi?!

Nje relacion deshton ne shumicen e rasteve,ku ai ngelet nje njohje "i rritur-femije",ku ne te cilen dashuria afektive eshte shume e rende per tjetrin!
Kjo ndodh kur jemi ne kerkim te nje dickaje te panjohur,te nje relacioni te shpejte dhe fuzionel ose nga nje varje ndjenjash,nje varje affektive!
Ne besojme atehere qe jemi te rritur dhe jemi femije te cilet nuk jane rritur mire akoma!!!
KY femije i brendshem na komandon?
Ky "femije" qe eshte ne brendesie tone,na fsheh shume ane te personalitetit tone...
Sa me te pakujdesshem te jemi,aq me teper ky" femije" mbreteron te emocionet dhe nevojat tona......


Cfare mund te bejme,si mendoni ju?


respekte

----------


## Imperator

Gjithmone duhet te respektojme partnerin. Respekti eshte gjeja kryesore sipas mendimit tim. Gjithashtu nuk duhet ta leme nje lidhje te bjere ne rutinen e perditshme, duhen bere çdo dite gjera te reja e sa me shume surpriza. Duhet ti gjendemi prane partnerit sa here te kete nevoje per ne. Gjithashtu dhe jeta seksuale ka nje rol teper te rendesishem ne nje lidhje. Ajo duhet te jete aktive dhe te dy palet te ndjejne sa me shume kenaqesi.

Keto jane nder gjerat kryesore per mua qe e bejne nje lidhje te zgjase shume.

Imperator

----------


## bebushja

Dashuria eshte e thjeshte per tu kuptuar,e bindur ne rugen e saj,e ditur per ate qe ndjen ,ecen vet pa paterica pa ndihme dhe sforco ,prandaj eshte ndjenja me e paster ,pa kushte e sforco .Nuk  mund ta kushtezosh zgjatjen e saj .

----------


## KOKASHTA

Qe nje lidhje te zgjase sa me shume duhet qe te dy parteneret te kene besim te plote ndaj njeri tjetrit...
...

----------


## gesti_7

> Kur flasim per dashurine,jemi te dashuruar me te dashurin ,te dashuren,apo me kete gjendje dhe ndjenje te bute "euphorie",qe na jep dashuria?!
> 
> respekte


Pikerisht kjo eshte gjeja qe duhet te percaktosh ne vetvete. Me ke je dashuruar? Kete pyetje beji vetes dhe pergjigja e kesaj pyetjeje do te te drejtoje drejt zgjidhjes se pyetjes qe shtron.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Dashuria eshte e thjeshte per tu kuptuar,e bindur ne rugen e saj,e ditur per ate qe ndjen ,ecen vet pa paterica pa ndihme dhe sforco ,prandaj eshte ndjenja me e paster ,pa kushte e sforco .Nuk  mund ta kushtezosh zgjatjen e saj .


Thjeshtesi tronditese..
Te perqafoj bebushja..

----------


## no name

_Sinqeriteti dhe besnikeria tek partneret sjell dashuri te pa vdekshme _

----------


## ShocK

> Cfare mund te bejme,si mendoni ju?


*Bej ate qe te thote zemra.......*

----------


## e panjohura

Nganjeher Mendja Eshte Me E Drejt Se Zemra!!!!!!!

----------


## ShocK

> Nganjeher Mendja Eshte Me E Drejt Se Zemra!!!!!!!


Mendja mendon si te miren edhe te keqen.......?!
Mendimi mund te coje ne ate krisje te dashurise, pastaj dihet perfundimi.

*Per mua zemra eshte me e paster se mendja.*

Besoj se me kuptove!

----------


## SaS

pelqejme pamjen e personit dashurojme shpirtin e tij por duam dashurine si ndienj !!!

----------


## RaPSouL

Thjesht Te Duhemi Me Gjith Zemer E Jo Vetem Me Fjal,.,,!

----------


## gesti_7

> Mendja mendon si te miren edhe te keqen.......?!
> Mendimi mund te coje ne ate krisje te dashurise, pastaj dihet perfundimi.
> 
> *Per mua zemra eshte me e paster se mendja.*
> 
> Besoj se me kuptove!


Vertet zemra eshte me e paster por per rrjedhoje eshte dhe me naive dhe nuk do ta shohe asnjehere te keqen edhe kur ajo ekziston. Prandaj ne disa raste eshte me mire te "degjosh" mendjen sepse ajo sheh me qarte dhe nqs ajo e keqe ekziston, atehere nuk mund te quash me krisje te dashurise pasi ajo nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjehere (te pakten nga njera pale), per rrjedhoje perfundimi ska rendesi me.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Dashuria eshte si femija..E  ushqejme ne cdo vakte duke u rritur pak e nga pak ...*

----------


## Marijuana85

Duhen durim, besim dhe kuptim ....

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Dashuria eshte si femija..E  ushqejme ne cdo vakte duke u rritur pak e nga pak ...*



Pikerisht keshtu duhet te jete,dashuria duhet te ushqehet ne cdo moment,ne cdo cast,ne cdo pengese,dhe nje dite do rritet!
Po mund te shuhet nqs njeri nga ne harron ta ushqeje,dashuria ka nevoje qe te dy palet ti japin ushqimin e duhur!

respekte

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Mendja mendon si te miren edhe te keqen.......?!
> Mendimi mund te coje ne ate krisje te dashurise, pastaj dihet perfundimi.
> 
> *Per mua zemra eshte me e paster se mendja.*
> 
> Besoj se me kuptove!


Pershendetje mik..

Me pelqen kjo fraze,duket si shprehja ideale per nje marredhenie ideale,po sa eshte e mundur"...a ka dale dikush deri me sot,te arrije te dashuroje bindshem me forcen e zemres,pa ndjere nevojen e arsyes...a ja ka arritur kush ketij qellimi?...kush pretendon se ka nje zemer aq te paster,sa te arrije te mposhte mendimin(mendjen)...kush pretendon se ka dashur me zemer?...une mendoj se ne jemi te dashuruar me veten tone...jemi te dashuruar me veten tone ne kuptimin me te keq te fjales..(egoizem)...zemra jone,mendon se rreh per nje zemer tjeter,por me zhgenjimin e pare qe has,fillon te rrahe per hesap te vet...ndoshta gjithmone ka rrahur per hesap te vet...keshtu duhet te jete...nuk ka se si te shpjegohet ndryshe...perderisa dorezohemi kaq lehte,kjo tregon se nuk kemi vullnet..nuk duam te vazhdojme..Kjo tregon se mendja gjithmone do ta imponoje zemren,pamvaresisht nga rrebelimet e here pas hereshme te saj per te qene e lire...kjo tregon se jemi rober te mendjes,e jo te zemres..

----------


## ShocK

> Vertet zemra eshte me e paster por per rrjedhoje eshte dhe me naive dhe nuk do ta shohe asnjehere te keqen edhe kur ajo ekziston. Prandaj ne disa raste eshte me mire te "degjosh" mendjen sepse ajo sheh me qarte dhe nqs ajo e keqe ekziston, atehere nuk mund te quash me krisje te dashurise pasi ajo nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjehere (te pakten nga njera pale), per rrjedhoje perfundimi ska rendesi me.


_Vertet zemra eshte me e paster por per rrjedhoje eshte dhe me naive dhe nuk do ta shohe asnjehere te keqen edhe kur ajo ekziston._ 

Keto dy rreshta thone shume, me mire mos ta shikoja asnjehere te keqen. 
Kete do zgjidhja....Besoj se me kuptove gesti_7.

----------


## BaBa

> Duhen durim, besim dhe kuptim ....



po po ashtu eshte por duhen dhe ca lek  :perqeshje:   :kryqezohen:  



*
PS: qe nje lidhje dashurore, te zgjas nuk duhen ven re  kto gjerat e vogla jo ti pse i fole atit  ai ca te tha ktu po aty  {thashathemet e njerezve mos i degjo} se more funde* 




Firma BABA.

----------


## ShocK

> Pershendetje mik..
> 
> Me pelqen kjo fraze,duket si shprehja ideale per nje marredhenie ideale,po sa eshte e mundur"...a ka dale dikush deri me sot,te arrije te dashuroje bindshem me forcen e zemres,pa ndjere nevojen e arsyes...a ja ka arritur kush ketij qellimi?...kush pretendon se ka nje zemer aq te paster,sa te arrije te mposhte mendimin(mendjen)...kush pretendon se ka dashur me zemer?...une mendoj se ne jemi te dashuruar me veten tone...jemi te dashuruar me veten tone ne kuptimin me te keq te fjales..(egoizem)...zemra jone,mendon se rreh per nje zemer tjeter,por me zhgenjimin e pare qe has,fillon te rrahe per hesap te vet...ndoshta gjithmone ka rrahur per hesap te vet...keshtu duhet te jete...nuk ka se si te shpjegohet ndryshe...perderisa dorezohemi kaq lehte,kjo tregon se nuk kemi vullnet..nuk duam te vazhdojme..Kjo tregon se mendja gjithmone do ta imponoje zemren,pamvaresisht nga rrebelimet e here pas hereshme te saj per te qene e lire...kjo tregon se jemi rober te mendjes,e jo te zemres..


Pershendetje shoku_tanku ose LALE(Per respekt, se mos e merr per pune moshe  :shkelje syri:  ).

Kur je vertet i dashuruar, atehere arsyeton vetem me zemer.... ne te kundert arsyeton me mendje.
Kur je me te vertete i dashuruar je rob i zemres, do apo s'do kjo ndodh.
Gjithmone nqs ke qene i dashuruar flas...!

----------

